# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  Any pally Routines ?

## nz7

Been looking for a pally Routine for sometime now for Ret anyone know of any or have any

----------


## akeon1

> Been looking for a pally Routine for sometime now for Ret anyone know of any or have any




```

-- Rotation
	{ "Execution Sentence", "player.spell(Judgment).cooldown <= 3" },
	{ "Judgment" },

	{ "Divine Storm", { "player.buff(Divine Purpose)", "modifier.multitarget" } },
	{ "Divine Storm", { "player.holypower >= 4", "modifier.multitarget" } },
	{ "Divine Storm", { "target.debuff.(Judgment)", "modifier.multitarget" } },

	{ "Templar's Verdict", { "target.debuff.(Judgment)", "!modifier.multitarget" } },
	{ "Templar's Verdict", { "player.buff(Divine Purpose)", "!modifier.multitarget" } },
	{ "Templar's Verdict", { "player.holypower >= 4", "!modifier.multitarget" } },

	{ "Wake of Ashes",{ "player.holypower <= 1" } }, -- Tiny bit of HoPo wastage from artifact trait is ok as it hits so HARD! Delaying can be bad.
	{ "Consecration", { "modifier.multitarget" } },

	{ "Divine Hammer", { "talent(4, 3)", "player.holypower <= 3", "modifier.multitarget" } }, -- Use for big AE only. bad talent is bad. 
	{ "Blade of Justice", { "talent(4, 1)", "player.holypower <= 3" } },
	{ "Blade of Wrath", { "talent(4, 2)", "player.holypower <= 3" } },

	{ "Zeal", { "talent(2, 2)" } },  
	{ "Crusader Strike", { "!talent(2, 2)" } },
```

Something like this will work, no guarantees on efficiency - its from the AMR APL not Simcrafts

----------

